
Monitoring the Erlang VM With AppSignal's Magic Dashboard - Liriel
https://blog.appsignal.com/2020/02/04/elixir-monitoring-erlangvm-with-magic-dashboards.html
======
thejosh
Appsignal is very very good! I highly recommend it for Elixir projects if you
only use elixir and need something setup fast. It's awesome!

I also highly recommend looking into spans and tracing (if you use multiple
languages together), then you can use something like spandex with elixir and
other languages to do tracing across languages. It's excellent with datadog.

------
adamzapasnik
Looks very cool. I've been using Sentry, but this is something that may make
me switch to AppSignal at some point.

It's so good to see so many improvements/cool features in Elixir/Erlang
ecosystem.

------
lobo_tuerto
If interested in setting up CI/CD for Elixir, this might be worth checking:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22236049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22236049)

------
mc_
WombatOAM seems similar:

[https://www.erlang-solutions.com/products/wombatoam.html](https://www.erlang-
solutions.com/products/wombatoam.html)

------
atonse
I've been very happy with AppSignal for my Elixir projects (introduced them to
3 paying customers).

I especially like their request-based pricing model. It makes it a no brainer
to put it on every rails/elixir project under one account (per paying
customer).

Disclaimer: they have sent me a box of delicious cookies for creating an open
source plugin (ember deploy plugin for automatically uploading source maps to
AppSignal). But I have liked them way before that :)

------
te_chris
We're using Appsignal and it's been great. Fantastic support too.

------
davidw
Looks like a web version of Erlangs "observer" app, offhand.

~~~
gallexme
There's a web based observer, it's called wobserver
[https://github.com/shinyscorpion/wobserver](https://github.com/shinyscorpion/wobserver)

~~~
hew
Yes, but it's woefully out of date.

Fun fact -- Ian (maintainer) is/was a backend dev at Square Enix.

------
regulation_d
I tried out AppSignal for Elixir and was disappointed that the BEAM metrics
don’t include scheduler utilization, which is kind of a proxy for CPU usage.
IIRC there was scheduler count but not utilization metrics.

------
beastman82
this is a little too much handwaving for my tastes.

